# Chickens - Meat hybrids.



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi, can anyone advise me on a good slow growing meat hybrid pref roasting quality that will be good to range?
I don't really want Ross or Cobbs, something that won't collapse under it's own weight?

Thanks, Liam.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

theys a guy on River cottage forum called poulet he sells meat birds as day olds were 80p when i last got some we raised them on grass and corn and by 12 weeks they were HUUGGEEE when we did all ours they were all 6lb or over!!

and even though they were huge non went of there legs as we didnt feed them pellets all on corn/what and grass


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> theys a guy on River cottage forum called poulet he sells meat birds as day olds were 80p when i last got some we raised them on grass and corn and by 12 weeks they were HUUGGEEE when we did all ours they were all 6lb or over!!
> 
> and even though they were huge non went of there legs as we didnt feed them pellets all on corn/what and grass


Laura said he ain't on there anymore :/ Do you know what they are? I really don't want some horrid genetic freak that can't walk lol

What do they lay like? I got a feeling if I do raise a few chicks I might keep the odd hen.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> theys a guy on River cottage forum called poulet he sells meat birds as day olds were 80p when i last got some we raised them on grass and corn and by 12 weeks they were HUUGGEEE when we did all ours they were all 6lb or over!!
> 
> and even though they were huge non went of there legs as we didnt feed them pellets all on corn/what and grass


 
As far as I am aware he sold all his breeding stock.
Might be worth asking as person who bought them might be on there tho.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ohh did he was about to say i ahve his number, we have one now shes two years old, little lad got attached to her so wasn't allowed to be culled, and she lays the odd egg but not much

for dual purpose would go for leghorn, rhode island red, sussex to name just a few 
*
*


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> ohh did he was about to say i ahve his number, we have one now shes two years old, little lad got attached to her so wasn't allowed to be culled, and she lays the odd egg but not much
> 
> for dual purpose would go for leghorn, rhode island red, sussex to name just a few


 

Aye, but Leghorns are really noisey.

I'd go on taste and say Cross with Dorking or Indian Game.

I've got a few meat bird hens I kept from my lot of chicks we got from Poulet. In their second year now aswell. So this year we are going to be hatching eggs off the girls to our Light Sussex x French Maran Cockeral to produce some hopefully tasty meat birds for winter.


----------



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Hi, can anyone advise me on a good slow growing meat hybrid pref roasting quality that will be good to range?
> I don't really want Ross or Cobbs, something that won't collapse under it's own weight?
> 
> Thanks, Liam.


you need an irish game cock also called cornish game and cross him with a sussex hen these make great table birds,bird traders the place there is allways some for sale on there good luck


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Hi, can anyone advise me on a good slow growing meat hybrid pref roasting quality that will be good to range?
> I don't really want Ross or Cobbs, something that won't collapse under it's own weight?
> 
> Thanks, Liam.


Ross cobbs won't collapse under their own weight. You slaughter them before they get too big.Slow growing means darker and much tougher meat. You can't free range birds destined for the table unless you only want to produce chickens fit only for stews and casseroles. They will get strong tough muscles. For tender roasters, you need a hybrid meat bird like the ross cobb and slaughter at no more than about 16 weeks.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

What breed of hens do you have ?.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Ross cobbs won't collapse under their own weight. You slaughter them before they get too big.Slow growing means darker and much tougher meat. You can't free range birds destined for the table unless you only want to produce chickens fit only for stews and casseroles. They will get strong tough muscles. For tender roasters, you need a hybrid meat bird like the ross cobb and slaughter at no more than about 16 weeks.


If I went for that option, what if I wanted to keep the odd one?
I might scout round ebay and look for hatching eggs, say Cornish game x Sussex, yum.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

gazz said:


> What breed of hens do you have ?.


I got Hybrids, Warrens, they're terrible for eating, there's no meat on them.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I got Hybrids, Warrens, they're terrible for eating, there's no meat on them.


As long as the warren browns are in good health i take it there recuse ?.You could put them with a Indian game cock-(If your allowed a cockrel).There offspring will be a fair meat bird.

Indian game cock.









Welsummers are about the same frame as warren browns.
So the offspring of a Indian game X Warren brown will look pretty much like the picture below.
Here's a Indian game X Welsummer Hen.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> ohh did he was about to say i ahve his number, we have one now shes two years old, little lad got attached to her so wasn't allowed to be culled, and she lays the odd egg but not much
> 
> for dual purpose would go for leghorn, rhode island red, sussex to name just a few


 I disagree on the leghorn. They are light fowl, very slim with no meat at all on them. The French developed the maran to be dual purpose, but there are many British breeds for the same purpose. I use my large fowl cockerels for the table but by the time they have any weight to them, they are too tough to roast, which is why I'm getting meat hybrid birds.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Laura said he ain't on there anymore :/ Do you know what they are? I really don't want some horrid genetic freak that can't walk lol
> 
> What do they lay like? I got a feeling if I do raise a few chicks I might keep the odd hen.


if you are planning to keep any as pets, then don't get meat birds. Just get some pet chickens, breed, and kill the cockerels for soup.
You have to seperate in your mind, livestock and pets.
I keep livestock. I also keep pets. I get attached to my pets. I don't get attached to the livestock which is destined to become meat.
So buy yourself some pretty pet chickens, or buy yourself some meat birds :lol2:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

gazz said:


> As long as the warren browns are in good health i take it there recuse ?.You could put them with a Indian game cock-(If your allowed a cockrel).There offspring will be a fair meat bird.
> 
> Indian game cock.
> image
> ...


Nah not rescue, pullets. But they're dead scrawny? I kind think if I have a nice fleshy bird like a cornish, it would just be a waste to put him with a warren lol A nice Sussex or maybe even an Ixwoth.... I'm not sure I could get away with a cock bird, maybe I'll loan one for a few weeks


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> if you are planning to keep any as pets, then don't get meat birds. Just get some pet chickens, breed, and kill the cockerels for soup.
> You have to seperate in your mind, livestock and pets.
> I keep livestock. I also keep pets. I get attached to my pets. I don't get attached to the livestock which is destined to become meat.
> *So buy yourself some pretty pet chickens, or buy yourself some meat birds *:lol2:


Or Both   . I would be happy killing & eating the birds, but if I get a couple of pretty ones it would be nice to run them in the flock lol! Never mind. I really want roasting birds rather than pot birds, is there any difference in cocks and hens, taste/roasting quality wise?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I kind think if I have a nice fleshy bird like a cornish, it would just be a waste to put him with a warren lol


Indian game thick chested and tough.Warren browns thin chested and soft.The kids are straight down the middle.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

gazz said:


> Indian game thick chested and tough.Warren browns thin chested and soft.The kids are straight down the middle.


Hmmmm.... I can always give it a go, what are the noise levels of a Cornish (Indian) Game compared to other cocks? & Temp I wouldn't want him crushing my ladies.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Or Both   . I would be happy killing & eating the birds, but if I get a couple of pretty ones it would be nice to run them in the flock lol! Never mind. I really want roasting birds rather than pot birds, is there any difference in cocks and hens, taste/roasting quality wise?


nope. Chicken is chicken. Don't let them run about too much. muscles are tough! Feed them as much natural veg type stuff, plus kibble maize aswell as grower pellets cos maize helps to put on weight and makes their skin yellow (like those very expensive corn fed chickens in the supermarkets). If you have somewhere outside on grass for them that's brilliant, but not completely free range if you want them to actually gain weight. Imagine chewing on Arnold Schwarzenegger :whistling2:
When you eat chicken, the dark meat is the muscle meat. I show my birds so I keep pretty chickens. I kill the cockerels and use them for soup and pies etc. If I wanted to have chickens for eggs, I think I'd h ave some pretty and interesting different breed female for pets/eggs, then I'd have a seperate small flock of hybrid meat birds, solely to kill and eat. You only have them a short time anyway. They cannot be kept with your laying flock as their diet is different entirely, and they need much less area to run about on. Don't make the mistake of buying too many meat chicks at once. Nerys got 30 in one go and I nearly killed myself with exhaustion spending 2 days, until 2am, showing her how to kill, pluck and dress them all.
I never order more than about 10 at once. Then a month after, I get another 10 and so on. You can buy different coloured leg rings so you know which batch is which and which ones to kill first.
You must make sure also your killing area is out of sight of the rest of the flock, both layer and meat. I understand that legally you must not kill an animal in sight of another. It's something I've never done, even before it became illegal.
Do you know yet what method of killing you'll use?
There are several companies which sell meat hybrids.
Personally I always eat males only and you can specify which you want from the supplier.
Try here. They deliver too.
meat hybrid chicks

also here are some suppliers


 S & T Poultry. (Tel: 01945 585618) - Range of Sasso breeds.
 Poulet Anglais. (Tel: 01790 763066. Mobile: 07787 533325) – Range of Hubbard-ISA breeds.
 Cyril Bason (Stokesay) Ltd. Tel: 01588 673 0204/5 – Cobb and Ross.
 P D Hook. Tel: 01993 850261 – Cotswold White and Cotswold Gold.
HTH

If you don't want the hassle of keeping a cockerel, and the expense of feeding a cockerel, take out the hassle and just buy some day old meat chicks. SImples.....as the meerkat says.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> nope. Chicken is chicken. Don't let them run about too much. muscles are tough! Feed them as much natural veg type stuff, plus kibble maize aswell as grower pellets cos maize helps to put on weight and makes their skin yellow (like those very expensive corn fed chickens in the supermarkets). If you have somewhere outside on grass for them that's brilliant, but not completely free range if you want them to actually gain weight. Imagine chewing on Arnold Schwarzenegger :whistling2:
> When you eat chicken, the dark meat is the muscle meat. I show my birds so I keep pretty chickens. I kill the cockerels and use them for soup and pies etc. If I wanted to have chickens for eggs, I think I'd h ave some pretty and interesting different breed female for pets/eggs, then I'd have a seperate small flock of hybrid meat birds, solely to kill and eat. You only have them a short time anyway. They cannot be kept with your laying flock as their diet is different entirely, and they need much less area to run about on. Don't make the mistake of buying too many meat chicks at once. Nerys got 30 in one go and I nearly killed myself with exhaustion spending 2 days, until 2am, showing her how to kill, pluck and dress them all.
> I never order more than about 10 at once. Then a month after, I get another 10 and so on. You can buy different coloured leg rings so you know which batch is which and which ones to kill first.
> You must make sure also your killing area is out of sight of the rest of the flock, both layer and meat. I understand that legally you must not kill an animal in sight of another. It's something I've never done, even before it became illegal.
> ...


Cheers for the info, I think I will, I might start with a very small number, 3/4 or something if I can, I'm sure I can spare a bit of lawn  Just wondering if I kept a meat cock bird could it service my hens before turning into soup?
No I couldn't kill them in front of other animals and as for killing them I'd like a more hands on method, than the broom stick method or a killing cone but Laura has kindly offered to show me how to kill and dress them.

PS That link's broken


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Hmmmm.... I can always give it a go, what are the noise levels of a Cornish (Indian) Game compared to other cocks? & Temp I wouldn't want him crushing my ladies.


Noise level about the same as usual.There is Large fowl and Bantam Indian game.So if you think large is to big for your girls get a bantam.Just get one and you may or may not get the letter.I didn't ask any one i just got and if i got a letter then i would have got rid.But it's not happen yet and that was 3 year ago.People will tell you if they have a problem.My not be i person but the council will send you a letter if they get a complate.Then cross that bridge if it happens.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

gazz said:


> Noise level about the same as usual.There is Large fowl and Bantam Indian game.Just get one and you may or may not get the letter.I didn't ask any one i just got and if i got a letter then i would have got rid.But it's not happen yet and that was 3 year ago.People will tell you if they have a problem.My not be i person but the council will send you a letter if they get a complate.Then cross that bridge if it happens.


It's us having to put up with it aswell lol Although I like the noise I'm not sure if the rest of the house will at 4AM lol Although I can't hear the hens shouting when the windows are closed and the neighbours haven't even heard them.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

LiamRatSnake said:


> It's us having to put up with it aswell lol Although I like the noise I'm not sure if the rest of the house will at 4AM lol Although I can't hear the hens shouting when the windows are closed and the neighbours haven't even heard them.


I found this it would give you a rought idea.
Short and sweet IMO.
YouTube - Rex my cockrel


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

gazz said:


> I found this it would give you a rought idea.
> Short and sweet IMO.
> YouTube - Rex my cockrel


That's a lovely little crow there, rather pleasant  I do like the game birds they're like tanks.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

LiamRatSnake said:


> That's a lovely little crow there, rather pleasant  I do like the game birds they're like tanks.


If you have no other cockrels in the area they tend to be quiter also.They may crow abit at first but then if they get no call back after about a couple week they cut wright back on crowing.These days i rarely hear my cockrel just now and then these days.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

gazz said:


> If you have no other cockrels in the area they tend to be quiter also.They may crow abit at first but then if they get no call back after about a couple week they cut wright back on crowing.These days i rarely hear my cockrel just now and then these days.


No there's no other cocks in the area, none that I can hear. Only other worry is what he'll do to my girls mating them all the time.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> No there's no other cocks in the area, none that I can hear. Only other worry is what he'll do to my girls mating them all the time.


Depends on how many girls you have but they do tear great gouges in their sides from mating.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

LiamRatSnake said:


> No there's no other cocks in the area, none that I can hear. Only other worry is what he'll do to my girls mating them all the time.


9 hens is more than enough hen to go around for 1 cockrel.So he's unlikely to keep targeting the same hen the love will be spread out equally IMO.
If you think a hen is getting nailed a bit to often you can get a hen saddle to protect her back.

Link to hen saddle.
Deben Poultry Saddles | poultry saddles for all types of poultry


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Depends on how many girls you have but they do tear great gouges in their sides from mating.


:gasp::gasp::gasp: Can I cut his claws/spurs?


gazz said:


> 9 hens is more than enough hen to go around for 1 cockrel.So he's unlikely to keep targeting the same hen the love will be spread out equally IMO.
> If you think a hen is getting nailed a bit to often you can get a hen saddle to protect her back.
> 
> Link to hen saddle.
> Deben Poultry Saddles | poultry saddles for all types of poultry


Thanks for that, they'd look brilliant lol :no1:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

To be honest, if all you want is a few meat birds a couple of time a year for the least amount of money and hassle, just buy day old meat hybrids. A cockerel costs money to feed. He needs cleaning out, delousing, worming. He can injure the hens, he makes noise. Your hens may or may not go broody, in which case you still have the expense and hassle, but you still have no meat!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

LiamRatSnake said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp: Can I cut his claws/spurs?


Yes you can cut and file to blunt the spurs.They do have a vain in the spur so you deffo DON'T cut right at the leg.You just need to lean how far to go.I'm sure IF you do get a Indian game cockrel I'm sure the person you get it off can show you how it's done.

Link to spur cutting.You may find other usful info in this link.
Trimming Cockerels Spurs | Health | Chickens


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> To be honest, if all you want is a few meat birds a couple of time a year for the least amount of money and hassle, just buy day old meat hybrids. A cockerel costs money to feed. He needs cleaning out, delousing, worming. He can injure the hens, he makes noise. Your hens may or may not go broody, in which case you still have the expense and hassle, but you still have no meat!


Yeah, your right, but the info will still come in useful some day 


gazz said:


> Yes you can cut and file to blunt the spurs.They do have a vain in the spur so you deffo DON'T cut right at the leg.You just need to lean how far to go.I'm sure IF you do get a Indian game cockrel I'm sure the person you get it off can show you how it's done.
> 
> Link to spur cutting.You may find other usful info in this link.
> Trimming Cockerels Spurs | Health | Chickens


Thanks for that, I've cut millions of claws on millions of animals so I reckon I could do it if need be in the future. Thanks for that


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Smart Chicks - quality Sasso Chicks

or 

Downsizer


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

leggy said:


> Smart Chicks - quality Sasso Chicks
> 
> or
> 
> Downsizer


Thanks for that Leggy. XD

They're pretty little hens them 


Shame that place is so far  I'm enjoying the forum though, obviously not as much as RFUK God forbid.


----------

